# Lathe and plaster texture pattern has got me!



## technut (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm working on a 1938 home with lathe and plaster as the walls. Really great work and finish for 1938 plaster. I had to take out some dry-rot and now I did a build up of the full 2x4's and lathe along with my base coat of sand-plaster. But whats got me stuck is this top-coat texture pattern I have never seen before. It looks like a sea sponge type texture. What I believe is it's not a rubber float finish, certainly not a skip trowel finish with the exception of the way the finish has a certain flatness to its very top of its pattern. I've been real lucky back in the day being able to match most finishes but this one is really back-in-the-day and I'm not around any local guys 80 or 90. I'm going to upload a picture this weekend and maybe somebody has the trick of this texture.

Thanks!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Looking forward to see what the boys have to say.
Welcome to DWT by the way! :thumbsup:


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Lets see it. Me and pops do a lot of plastering, maybe if I haven't seen it, he might have.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm learning that you can match all those old sand finish textures with Ultra-Fill if you're willing to spend the time finessing it. The great thing about Ultra-Fill is that you can sand it to knock it down, you can wet sponge it, you can rubber float it....you can make it look like sand finish that's been patched a billion times. It's getting to where I can match old finishes that have 40 coats of paint on them too :laughing:


----------

